# Honda Video Thread



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Here are a few short clips of Honda 2-stage machines in action...

*"Look Ma, one hand!"*


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

_*Honda Rep Harold B. takes on Mother Nature...with just one hand.


*_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

_*A walk in the park.*_


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

*Wet and heavy? 'Snow problem.*


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

nice compilation Robert


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> _*Honda Rep Harold B. takes on Mother Nature...with just one hand.
> 
> 
> *_


They should allow the interlock to work with either hand, so when you release either it still holds auger and drive clutch. Release both hands for STOP. 

Another gripe is the chute control is mounted too low, and turns in the wrong direction. Clockwise should turn the chute right, not left.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks Robert.......I agree it throws the snow, no question about that


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I can't quite read the model number on the side of the auger housing on those snowblowers. What are they?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

bwdbrn1 said:


> I can't quite read the model number on the side of the auger housing on those snowblowers. What are they?


I believe they are an HS928WA & HS1132TA.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Now I want a Honda after watching these great videos. Thanks


----------

